# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  كتاب (كفاحى ) لأدولف هتلر

## بنت الحصن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب (كفاحى ) لأدولف هتلر


كِفَاحِي ( بالألمانيّة Mein Kampf ) هُو كِتَابْ لِلْزّعيمْ النّازي أدُولْفْ هِتْلَرْ , جَمَعَ بَيْن عَناصِر السّيرة الذّاتية والشّرْحْ التّفصيلي لنَظريّة هتلر النازية

للتحميل اضغط هنا



> العنوان بالعربية : كفـاحي
> العنوان الأصلي (ألمانية) : Mein Kampf
> المؤلّف : أدولف هتلر Adolf Hitler
> عدد الصفحات : 246 صفحة
> كتاب غني عن التعريف يمثل خطة هتلر المجنونة التي نفذها حرفيًا .. هذا الكتاب كتبه هو وفي السجن وقد اعترف ساسة أوروبا بأنهم كانوا حمقى لأنهم لم يقرءوه أو لم يقرءوه بجدية .. إنه خليط مجنون من الطموح والاستراتيجية والعنصرية والتاريخ والتنبؤ .. هذا الكتاب كلف العالم ملايين القتلى .. 
> ترادفت شخصية السلطة في زعامة هتلر بنوع حقيقي من التأليه، بالعودة إلى إحياء أشكال قديمة جداً لسلطة الملوك-الآلهة. والزعيم-وفق هذا المنظور عالم بكل شيء، وكل ما يقوله هو الحقيقة، وكل إرادة تصدر عنه هي بمثابة قانون للحزب والدولة. 
> إن قراءة "كفاحي" لأدولف هتلر عبرة لمن يعتبر عن الدكتاتور السياسي التوتاليتاري (الشمولي) الذي يحكم ويتحكم بعكس السياسي-الحكيم الذي يحكم بالحكمة بمنأى عن شوائب ومثالب العنصرية، والعرقية، ومنطق سيادة الأقوى وحق القوة لا قوة الحق والعدالة والخير العام. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## Shift

قرات الكتاب قبل سنه تقريبا .. روعه لا يفوتكم فعلا
مشكوره

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكراااااااااااااا كثير كنت حاب اقرأو من زمان واجت الفرصة

يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## Secret

العنوان بالعربية : كفـاحي
العنوان الأصلي (ألمانية) : Mein Kampf
المؤلّف : أدولف هتلر Adolf Hitler
عدد الصفحات : 246 صفحة
كتاب غني عن التعريف يمثل خطة هتلر المجنونة التي نفذها حرفيًا .. هذا الكتاب كتبه هو وفي السجن وقد اعترف ساسة أوروبا بأنهم كانوا حمقى لأنهم لم يقرءوه أو لم يقرءوه بجدية .. إنه خليط مجنون من الطموح والاستراتيجية والعنصرية والتاريخ والتنبؤ .. هذا الكتاب كلف العالم ملايين القتلى .. 
ترادفت شخصية السلطة في زعامة هتلر بنوع حقيقي من التأليه، بالعودة إلى إحياء أشكال قديمة جداً لسلطة الملوك-الآلهة. والزعيم-وفق هذا المنظور عالم بكل شيء، وكل ما يقوله هو الحقيقة، وكل إرادة تصدر عنه هي بمثابة قانون للحزب والدولة. 
إن قراءة "كفاحي" لأدولف هتلر عبرة لمن يعتبر عن الدكتاتور السياسي التوتاليتاري (الشمولي) الذي يحكم ويتحكم بعكس السياسي-الحكيم الذي يحكم بالحكمة بمنأى عن شوائب ومثالب العنصرية، والعرقية، ومنطق سيادة الأقوى وحق القوة لا قوة الحق والعدالة والخير العام. 



http://www.zshare.net/download/1722262600f4e6ab/

----------


## toto57

thanxxx

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا

----------


## tweety_meem

thanx very match i've searches 4 this book 2 match but i didn't found the original edition of it i hope that this 1 is it thanx again

----------


## hossam52

شكرا على كتاب القائد العظيم

----------


## hossam52

الكتاب الأصلي محذوف

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يدور حالياً نقاش وجدل في الأوساط الأدبية والعلمية في ألمانيا حول ما إذا كان نشر نسخة علمية جديدة من كتاب كفاحي لـ هتلر ينطوي على خطر استغلالها من قبل النازيين الجدد لأغراض تحريضية، ويخطط معهد الدراسات التاريخية في ميونخ لإصدار نسخة جديدة لهذا الكتاب.

وحول ما إذا كان يجوز إصدار نسخة جديدة محققة لكتاب كفاحي لأدولف هتلر، يقول مدير معهد الدراسات التاريخية في ميونيخ البروفسيور مولر كما نقلت عنه صحيفة "الاتحاد" الإماراتية: كلنا نعلم أن الممنوع يثير فضولاً كثيراً، ومن خلال نشر الكتاب يمكن إنهاء الأسطورة التي تحوم حوله.

عندما ألف أدولف هتلر الجزء الأول من كفاحي عام 1925 م كان يمضي عقوبة في السجن مدتها خمس سنوات، لأنه قام بمحاولة انقلاب على حكومة الرايخ في ذلك الوقت، ولكن بعد سنة من ذلك، وحيث كان هتلر أصبح رئيساً للحزب القومي الاجتماعي، صدر الجزء الثاني من كفاحي، وبقي الكتاب واحداً من بين العديد من المؤلفات النازية التحريضية إلى أن استلم هتلر السلطة.

ويتضمن الكتاب رؤية كاملة للديكتاتور حسب وصف وسائل الإعلام الألمانية، وتحول كل ما فيه إلى حقيقة واقعة فيما بعد، العنصرية والعداء للسامية والإرهاب ضد ذوي العقائد الأخرى، والحملة العسكرية باتجاه الشرق للاستيلاء على ما سمي بالمجال الحيوي للشعب الألماني.

وكما قال الكاتب الألماني فريدمان - وفقا لنفس المصدر -: كان كتاب "كفاحي" مخططاً دقيقاً لما اقترفه هتلر كحاكم وممارس للقتل الجماعي، لكن نجاح الكتاب وأرباحه التي وصلت الملايين لم يأتيا إلا مع صعود الحزب النازي إلى الحكم.

وفي عام 1933م تم دعم عملية البيع من قبل الدولة، وكان "كفاحي" يقدم كهدية إلى أعضاء الحزب وأبناء الجيل الناشئ، وفي عام 1945 م ارتفع عدد النسخ المباعة من الكتاب إلى 12 مليوناً، ومع ذلك ما زال يسود حتى اليوم الرأي القائل إن الكتاب الذي نشر على نطاق واسع لم يقرأ من قبل الجميع.

المؤرخ الألماني مولر يرى عكس ذلك، حيث يقول: هذا ليس صحيحاً، في الدراسة التي نشرناها قبل سنتين عن كتاب كفاحي، أثبتنا خطأ الأسطورة القائلة إن الكتاب لم يقرأ على نطاق واسع، لقد أثار اهتماماً كبيراً في الخارج أيضاً، وتمت ترجمته إلى العديد من اللغات، لهذا لا يمكن القول إن كتاب كفاحي لم يحظ بأي اهتمام.

وفي ألمانيا ممنوع طبع كتاب كفاحي ونشره منذ انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية، وحول ذلك يقول المؤرخ مولر: عندما نقول لا يجوز طبع الكتاب فإن ذلك يتعلق أولاً بمشاعر الضحايا وثانياً بالسؤال عما إذا كان الكتاب لايزال خطراً، ومن الممكن استخدامه من قبل النازيين الجدد للتحريض.

ومن الكتاب نقرأ في بداية الفصل الأول الذي يحمل عنوان "طفولتي" قول هتلر: "يبدو وكأن القدر تعمد اختيار براوناو موقعاً لاولد فيه فتلك المدينة الصغيرة تقع على الحدود بين دولتين سعينا نحن الجيل الجديد لتوحيدهما بكل ما لدينا من قوة.

فلابد من عودة المانيا النمساوية للوطن الأم، وليس بسبب أي دوافع اقتصادية. بل وحتى إن الحق الاتحاد اضراراً اقتصادية، فلابد منه. دمائنا تطلب وطناً واحداً، ولن تستطيع الأمة الألمانية امتلاك الحق الأخلاقي لتحقيق سياسة استعمارية حتى تجمع أطفالها في وطن واحد.

وفقط حين تشمل حدودنا آخر ألماني، ولا نستطيع تأمين رزقه، سنمتلك الحق الأخلاقي في احتلال أراض أخرى بسبب معاناة شعبنا. سيصير السيف أداة الحرث، ومن دموع الحرب سينبت الخبز للأجيال القادمة. وهكذا يبدو لي أن هذه القرية الصغيرة كانت رمزاً للمسئولية الغالية التي أنيطت بي.

وفي الفصل الثاني المعنون بـ "أعوام الدراسة والمعاناة في فيينا" يقول هتلر في كتابه: "....عرفت الان من أغوى شعبنا لطريق الضلال.عرفت ايضاً أن إنقاذه ممكن. أما اليهودي، فآرائه الضالة لا تتغير ابداً. فقد حاولت آنذاك مناقشتهم، تحدثت كثيراً وأوضحت شرور الفكر الماركسي، ولكن بلا فائدة سوى أن يبح صوتي. وأحياناً، حين نجحت في إصابة أحدهم بضربة فكرية مميتة، وشاهد جميع السامعين هذا، واضطر غريمك للموافقة، فانه سيعود صباح اليوم التالي لمواقفه ذاتها، وكان أي تغيير لم يحدث.

وكان لكل هذا فائدة فكلما فهمت أساليب اليهود وخداعهم بشكل أفضل، زاد عطفي على العمال وأدركت انهم ضحايا لهذه الاساليب واغوائها.

تراجعت عن الأفكار الدولية وبت ناقماً على اليهود. وحين درست نشاطاتهم عبر القرون، تسائلت: هل كتب القدر لهم التوفيق والسيطرة على الآخرين، لأسباب لا نعرفها؟ هل يمكن أن يكون النصر حليفاً لأمة ما عاشت إلا للدنيا؟

تفكرت مرة أخرى في عقائد الماركسية، وتعلمت أشياء جديدة: أن هذه العقيدة ترفض فكرة الصفوة الارستقراطية الموجودة في الطبيعة وتستبدل القوة الفكرية بالكثرة العددية. وهي لهذا السبب ترفض أي قيمة فردية، وتعارض الفكر القومي، وتسحب من الانسانية ثقافتها. إنها فكرة كفيلة بتدمير أي حضارة، وإن انتصر اليهودي بمعونة هذا الفكر، فإن نصره سيكون الدمار النهائي للانسانية.

ولذلك أشعر أنني اتصرف بمعاونة الخالق العظيم ومن أجل تحقيق أهدافه السامية لمصلحة البشرية حين أدافع عن نفسي ضد اليهودية وأعلن الحرب عليها".

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يعني بتشاركوا عالفاضي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الرابط مش راضي يفتح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يوجد رابطان للموضوع

الفورشيرد شغال 

اما الزيدشرد غير شغال

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يوجد رابطان للموضوع
> 
> الفورشيرد شغال 
> 
> اما الزيدشرد غير شغال


[align=center] 
يعني بردك الاول كنت تضحك على الفاضي  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> يعني بردك الاول كنت تضحك على الفاضي 
> [/align]


تقريبا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ahmedwayne

:SnipeR (39):  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## bhhassan

so much thank you

----------

